# 2012 535i Deal or Wait for 2013 ED



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

So I am trying to decide if I get a 2012 535i or I order a 2013 and do European Delivery. I am not sure how different the incentives are on a 2012 vs a 2013 incentives are - anyone know?

Here is my lease deal now on a 2012 535i w/

Black Sapphire Metallic
Cold Weather Package
Premium Package
Technology Package
Side and Top View Cameras

MSRP 60,045.00
Residual % 57.00
Residual - Actual 34,225.65
Agreed Upon Value 50,100.00
Acquisition Fee 725.00
Capitalized Cost - Adjusted 50,589.83
Monthly Payment 697.25 - Includes $56.10 in Tax
Term 36 months
Money Factor -	0.0022


$1500 at drive off which covers reg, first payment, etc. CA registration.

My money factor is slightly higher due to a credit issue, which I expected. So questions are:

Is this a good deal?
Can I get a better or similar deal ordering a 2013 with Euro Delivery? Did I miss anything?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Personally, I would be reluctant to buy any 2012 pre July build F10 without the new upgraded Navigation Pro and iDrive-ConnectedDrive system:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=716464
http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=716908
http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691510

Next up after that is the fully configurable LCD gauge system on the next Facelifted F10 5 Series:

http://www.5seriesblog.com/2012/05/25/bmw-first-lcd-multifunction-speedometer-display/

That may also include the the new iDrive Touch Controller that will first appear in the F2014 F15 X5:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=716469

You can't always sit on the sidelines waiting on new technology, and at some point you have to get into the game, but the upgraded iDrive system, which is basically here now, and the upcoming LCD Gauge display are pretty substantial improvements, and may be worth waiting for.


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

In the same situation.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Buy the 2013, do ED and get the full experience


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I am hoping one of the members here can do a financial compare of what a 2013 ED would look like, since I also have to factor in the vacation costs. It would not take much arm twisting to get me to the Nuremberg Ring


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> I am hoping one of the members here can do a financial compare of what a 2013 ED would look like, since I also have to factor in the vacation costs. It would not take much arm twisting to get me to the Nuremberg Ring


US delivery of 2012 535xi lease with $61,795 MSRP, 55% residual, $750 profit, incentives of $3,500 + $750 + $1,000 (drive for USA or USAA), MSD's, ignore taxes, only lease fee and MSD's up front. Monthly payment of $605.

ED of 2013 535xi lease with $61,545 MSRP, 60% residual, $750 profit, incentive of $750, MSD's, ignore taxes, only lease fee and MSD's up front. Monthly payment of $563.

Basically, the 5% better residual and ED discount on the 2013 more than offsets the additional incentives on the 2012.
Now if you can get the 2012 for less than $750 over invoice, the difference would be smaller. Or bigger if you don't get drive for USA or USAA.


----------



## Dave66 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am in the same situation also, except I am not looking to do ED of a 2013. Since my current lease ends in October, it is an easy decision unless I can do an early termination somehow -- and it doesn't look like the numbers will work. I did the math and leasing the 2013 appears to be only slightly more expensive. As someone said in an earlier post, the higher residual for the 2013 helps offset the credits and other specials being offered for the 2012 right now. So I am going to wait and order a 2013 with the exact configuration I want. I do have a question, though: will the USAA credit and BMW CCA rebate apply to the 2013? I know the loyalty discount will apply and that I can use the UD credit, but I am not clear on the applicability of these other programs to 2013 models.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the assistance. Looks like Lady Luck also helped me decide as the car I was looking at was sold over the weekend. Working on doing a 2013 ED as we speak for an October ED timeframe.

Any thoughts on Manual vs. Auto?


----------



## jelloe (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi miamiboyca,

So I'm in a similar situation but for a 335i 2012 vs 2013 model soon to be out. The dealer gave me of around $250 below invoice. Just curious, how did you get them to agree $5k below invoice on the 535i? That seems pretty amazing to me. Wish I could negotiate that deal on the 335i.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

jelloe said:


> Hi miamiboyca,
> 
> So I'm in a similar situation but for a 335i 2012 vs 2013 model soon to be out. The dealer gave me of around $250 below invoice. Just curious, how did you get them to agree $5k below invoice on the 535i? That seems pretty amazing to me. Wish I could negotiate that deal on the 335i.


jelloe

The deal at 5K was based on Invoice Cost - ($3500 credit rebate - $1000 Olympic Drive incentive - $750 BMWFS Credit) = Invoice -$5250

So invoice -$5250 + dealer profit (about $600) I think = Deal offered at the time. Not all the incentives may still be available.

No, that is not on the ED just what they had on the lot. I decided to go with ED since it came out close to the same lease payments and I get the 2013 and the new Nav.

I see you are in the OC (I used to live off the 405 and Sand Canyon) hit up Jon S and my guy Greg Poland and see what they can do for you. Those guys are great as they will give you the best up front pricing from the get go and you can use the two of them to compare (Sorry guys  )


----------



## jelloe (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool. I'm right next to John Wayne Airport and work one exit past Sand Canyon borderline Lake Forest and Irvine. Thanks for the explanation on the deals. Which dealership are those guys at? Talking right now to Abbott at Crevier and Ben at South Bay Torrence. Clint at Sterling Newport Beach didn't have the color I wanted. Or are they on this forum? Thanks again!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Greg Poland is at Pacific BMW, and Jon S is somewhere in Santa Barbara. Search the forum and you should find the contact info


----------

